# Horrific head-on crash with cyclist and car caught on camera



## john59 (8 Jul 2014)

http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/08/horrific-head-on-crash-with-cyclist-and-car-caught-on-camera-4790814/

I hope the driver gets a long time in prison!!

John


----------



## yello (8 Jul 2014)

Gobsmacked.

Was that deliberate do you think? Or was the driver turning into the forecourt, didn't look and then scarpered when they realised what they'd done?

Either way, the police MUST track the driver down and throw the book at them. Simply despicable behaviour.


----------



## benb (8 Jul 2014)

Unlucky to have had that happen, but very very lucky to have only minor injuries.

Hope they trace the driver and throw the book at them. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2014)

That was really shocking!
At least the car's registration number could be clearly seen in the footage.

I am sure that the police will find the car driver and give him a mild telling off as they tend to do when 'it's only a cyclist'

I am not sure that fractures count as 'minor injuries'. Not life threatening maybe but minor? I hope that the cyclist chap heals quickly and that the police track the numpty car driver down.


----------



## avsd (8 Jul 2014)

Don't think it was deliberate - car had indicator on and may have been turning into Kiwi Fit garage. Driver obviously at fault but just may not have seen cyclist.

Hope cyclist heals quickly. He must have been very good in a previous life to avoid serious injury.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jul 2014)

The report on BT says the car was on false plates. Link


----------



## Headgardener (8 Jul 2014)

Definatly an attempt to injure the cyclist IMHO. PL02 UDP if the law need to know. And according to BT leaving the scene of a accident so hit and run


----------



## john59 (8 Jul 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The report on BT says the car was on false plates. Link



That's not good!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Jul 2014)

Thread started earlier here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cy...-berkshire-video-hit-run.160065/#post-3168717

GC


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jul 2014)

I feel ill.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2014)

Australian view on this
PoV VW Golf hits cyclist
Although this is in the UK, it is shockingly close to what is happening in Australia. Sent to us tonight, first time watched, it was sickening. This is the sort of video that should be seen by those that want to hurt us and not seen by those that want to ride their bikes.

Sadly, we cannot control who sees this, but we can tell you the rider is recovering fine and is already getting around, minor injuries.

One of the scariest issues being faced by bike riders the world over is the increasingly frequent #CowardsRun (Hit-n-Run) of motorists. It is one of the worst types of person that would leave another injured person on the ground and drive off. It is simply a cowards act and a selfish indictment of society when a person will do all they can to avoid the law.

Cycle is taking a stand against this and we are asking you to join us. We want to make sure that when a #CowardsRun is committed, that we can ensure the perpetrator is sentenced to the full extent of the law. This has to stop, and it is up to us to send a message.

It is time that those people that deem a human life of no concern are taught by consequence that leaving a person to suffer on the side of the road, to die, to endure weeks, months or years of rehabilitation, is not acceptable. It is time our courts used jail. 

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Shocki...tory-21342411-detail/story.html#ixzz36rgdupRo
— in London.


----------



## sidevalve (9 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Australian view on this
> PoV VW Golf hits cyclist
> Although this is in the UK, it is shockingly close to what is happening in Australia. Sent to us tonight, first time watched, it was sickening. This is the sort of video that should be seen by those that want to hurt us and not seen by those that want to ride their bikes.
> 
> ...


 Sorry if this rains on your parade but the "cowards run" idea is not confined to motorists/cyclists or any othe group. It is just an ever growing disease of our modern society. It's the "Oh I wont take responsibility for my actions" syndrome and it's all over, from minor things [dropping litter] to massive things [out and out manslaughter]. The world is full of stupid arrogant selfish people and they walk/ride/drive about everyday. Enjoy your riding but ALWAYS expect people to do stupid things, I know it sounds preachy but it keeps you alive.


----------



## Custom24 (9 Jul 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The report on BT says the car was on false plates. Link


I think only one of the comments says that. Unfortunately, that means I had to read the comments...



> Russ -
> typical blame the motorist, i am a driver and if i saw a car with its indicater on turning towards the kwik fit i would have instinctivlely slowed down as it is obvious that the car is probably going to turn in, thus avoiding an accident, with two cars that is classed as intuitive driving thinking ahead to avoid an accident. if this cyclist did not notice this and continue to cycle in to the car, the car did not crash into him he crashed in to the car! he had plenty of time to avoid him or stop, just because he has a light and a red hat doesnt excuse him not looking for other motorists. car drivers are told to be more aware of stupid cyclists who ride badly. so why shouldnt they,


 
I couldn't be arsed to sign up to argue with him, but what a reality denying fool. If our biker had been driving a car (no matter how carefully) rather than riding a bike, there would almost certainly still have been a collision.


----------



## KneesUp (9 Jul 2014)

PL02 UDP does come up as a blue Golf, although of course it might not be this blue Golf - sometimes people copy plates off similar cars to avoid paying their own road tax.

The MOT on PL02 UDP expires on 19th July, so the 'going to Kwik Fit' story is plausible.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2014)

Custom24 said:


> I think only one of the comments says that. Unfortunately, that means I had to read the comments...


It says it in the last paragraph of the report:


BT News said:


> Police are now using the harrowing footage, which shows *a black Volkswagen with stolen number plates*, to investigate the incident, which took place on June 21 in Langley Park Road.


Agreed about the comments - there are some pretty nasty, not very bright people who comment on there.


----------



## Domestique (10 Jul 2014)

Shocking driving. Deserves prison.
Also is that only me but signalling just seems to have been forgotten these days.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jul 2014)

Domestique said:


> Shocking driving. Deserves prison.
> Also is that only me but signalling just seems to have been forgotten these days.


The driver did actually signal! The problem is for most people a signal doesn't mean "I intend to" it means "I doing this NOW". Oh and those Golfs have one of the worst indicators I've ever seen.


----------



## yello (10 Jul 2014)

or it means 'forgot to turn it off'!

Truth is it means only that the indicator bulb works.


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

Just up the road from me in Langley/Iver. That T junction is a nightmare the best of times but this IMO was a case of the car driver not paying attention at all. 
This area is well known for criminals and false plates used for fill and runs, I have been chased down there a number of times by the caravan site people. Glad the guy is ok.


----------



## simon the viking (12 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3170651, member: 45"]On a Sunday morning stroll some time ago I noticed that the rear number plates had been removed from the cars on the drive of about ten houses in a row. You don't even need to clone plates these days.[/QUOTE]
I must make a set of plates a month for people who have had them nicked.......


----------



## GrasB (13 Jul 2014)

simon the viking said:


> I must make a set of plates a month for people who have had them nicked.......


This is one reason my cars have Vinyl plates, they're kind of hard to steel. The other reason is on the lotus I got fed up with replacing the front plate, on the rally car it's less of a problem but it still needed regular plate replacements due to shattered/damaged plates.


----------



## cyclist2014 (15 Jul 2014)

That is horrific. Poor cyclist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

The driver was trying to beat the cyclist, he had seen him, the reason I say this is the angle of the car will bring it quite close to where the kerb drops, not something you would do normally unless in a rush of some kind, I also think that he saw a cyclist and expected the rider to be slow, there is also plenty of clear space between the cyclist and the white car in front of the cyclist, it would take a complete numbty not to see the cyclist.

I wouldn't call fractures to cervical disc's minor, could be the carbon forks that shattered helped reduce injury in the incident.

I wish the rider well.
To the Police you must do something about this and incidents like it.


----------



## BSRU (5 Aug 2014)

Driver apparently arrested.
http://road.cc/content/news/125828-police-arrest-driver-after-buckinghamshire-hit-and-run


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2014)

Excellent, hope he gets a proper punishment.


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2014)

> The offences the arrest relates to are suspicion of causing serious injury by dangerous driving, driving while disqualified, being the driver of a vehicle which failed to stop after a road accident, being the driver of a vehicle involved in a road accident who failed to report that accident, using a motor vehicle on a road/public place without third party insurance and fraud by false representation



What a pillar of the community. (obviously yet to be proven)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> What a pillar of the community. (obviously yet to be proven)


If he's already disqualified from driving and is prepared to drive with false plates and no insurance, what's to stop him doing it again while he's on bail?


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If he's already disqualified from driving and is prepared to drive with false plates and no insurance, what's to stop him doing it again while he's on bail?



Nothing, and you'll be pleased to know if could be grounds for a remand rather than bail - especially as disqy driving often does attract a custodial. That all requires it to be proven first of course - fingers crossed...


----------



## glenn forger (6 Aug 2014)

Get ready to be happy:

http://road.cc/content/news/125828-police-arrest-driver-after-buckinghamshire-hit-and-run

According to police, a man from Slough, Berkshire was arrested last Thursday 31 July on suspicion of having committed six separate offences, and has been bailed until 29 September while investigations continue.

The offences the arrest relates to are suspicion of causing serious injury by dangerous driving, driving while disqualified, being the driver of a vehicle which failed to stop after a road accident, being the driver of a vehicle involved in a road accident who failed to report that accident, using a motor vehicle on a road/public place without third party insurance and fraud by false representation.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Aug 2014)

.


glenn forger said:


> Get ready to be happy:
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/125828-police-arrest-driver-after-buckinghamshire-hit-and-run
> 
> ...


 
One TMN to @BSRU .


GC


----------



## glenn forger (6 Aug 2014)

Goddammit.


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> .
> 
> One TMN to @BSRU .
> 
> ...


I've been trying to work out what TMN stands for, and I can't. Please enlighten me.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> I've been trying to work out what TMN stands for, and I can't. Please enlighten me.


 
You've been around long enough to know this, tsk!



User13710 said:


> Sorry Andy - it's a forum in-joke. When a person posts something and is ignored, then someone else comes along and posts the same thing, the original poster's irritation is measured in TMNs.


 
GC


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> I've been trying to work out what TMN stands for, and I can't. Please enlighten me.


I thought it meant Too Much Nudity.


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2014)

Thanks, On another forum we would say ninjad, on the basis the posts probably were being written at the same time.


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Thanks, On another forum we would say ninjad, on the basis the posts probably were being written at the same time.


Not in this case, the second one was written on a different day.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2014)

Good policing work.

Interesting to note that a broken neck is a minor injury!


----------

